# Necedah National Wildlife Refuge - Fall Colors



## quads (Oct 3, 2010)

Took a ride yesterday in one of my most favorite places.  Here are the results:


----------



## gzecc (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll say it again. You take great pictures!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting quads. That looks like those pictures could have been taken here. We have about the same colors too.


----------



## quads (Oct 3, 2010)

28°F low this morning here, and I heard the refuge got down to 20 in spots!  I bet the leaves will be falling fast now.  My Lilac looks kind of black and droopy this morning.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 3, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> I'll say it again. You take great pictures!



I have to echo that. Great shots quads. I look forward to them. You and zap always give us something neat to look at here!


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 4, 2010)

Great pics Quads . . . looks like a great place to ride and visit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 'bert (Oct 5, 2010)

They are all great pics!  Really like the railway pic.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome Quads

Billy


----------



## quads (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks!  The leaves are really falling now, after 3 or 4 freezing nights in a row.  Won't be long now and I will have snowy pictures of the refuge!  My favorite time of year, wintertime.


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice shots Quad. That is some beautiful country there. I miss the hardwoods, especially in fall. There's nothing like the autumn display they put on.


----------



## chatsworth (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful pics! I love fall for the burnt oranges and reds...


----------



## quads (Oct 12, 2010)

chatsworth said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics! I love fall for the burnt oranges and reds...


Thanks!  It's almost over now.  The Maples are mostly bare.  The Oaks are peaking right now, and will be all done in a week or so.


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2010)

I will be driving right past that area on Fri night (heading up to do some fishing in Chetek,WI).  I hope we won't be too late for the colors.  That lake is probably one of the most beautiful displays I have ever seen.

Awesome pics Quads - as usual.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 12, 2010)

Breathtaking photos! You have a good eye for photography! The train track pic is way cool...

Ray


----------



## maplewood (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice colours. Ours are almost all down now.
What was making the whirl pool - just a natural occurrence? 
The train track shots are my favourites.
Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## quads (Oct 13, 2010)

There is still a little color, in the Oaks, but even they are turning to brown now.  And we've got fairly strong winds today so it is stripping many of the remaining leaves off the trees.  This weekend will probably be the last colorful Fall weekend.

The whirlpool picture was from a culvert pipe.  We had a lot of flooding and that particular culvert was underwater.  Actually, the water was running over the road in that place.  The culvert was making a loud sucking sound and a neat swirl on the surface with the colored leaves going around.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 13, 2010)

peak color here in E Mass is usually aroundabout hallowen
supposedly because it was hot and dry , but  the swamp maple leaves here just dried up and fell off and so far the oaks are just getting a little brown tinges on the ends and falling off.
Last time  I raked up green leaves was after a hurricane.

nice when the weather cooperates and ya can get good shots of when the colors are 'just right'.


----------



## gibson (Oct 15, 2010)

Quads, you never disappoint!  Great pictures.  You should be paid a commission from Polaris.


----------



## quads (Oct 15, 2010)

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> Quads, you never disappoint!  Great pictures.  You should be paid a commission from Polaris.


Polaris certainly accepted enough of my money over the years!  A big old rebate might be nice.....


----------

